# Fairlady Pickup Conversion



## redsamuraidragon (Sep 15, 2005)

I have a 4 Cyl. 97 Hardbody with a standard. I also have a 88 Fairlaidy 3.0 Turbo with an auto. Im pretty much about to replace everything. I know I need motor mounts for the motor.... what else should I get? Im replacing the tranny, rearend, and brakes if all goes to plan. everything on the pickup upgraded to the fairlady parts. Any problems I should be expecting? Workarounds? Parts that will be needed? Any Help will be appreciated.
I have the whole fairlady to gut.


Thanks 
Pascal England


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

This falls under the "If you have to ask, you aren't ready for this task" category. If you're looking for a step by step instruction sheet and part list of everything required, you're not going to find it.

There are those that learn by watching.
There are those that learn by doing.

But not doing and not watching gets you nowhere.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

May need to find a V6 hardbody for a front crossmember / other mounting stuff. As long as the turbo fits in the engine bay, this shouldn't be all that tough a swap. I don't know if the trucks used a different slushbox or not, might look into that as well.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

whats a fairlady? special edition or somthin? i know im an idiot...


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

84z31 said:


> a fairlady is the 300zx or 280, or 240z. itswhat the japense named our car. :loser:



so im an idiot because i didnt know what the japense name for our car was. sorry


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Personally, I think people who call their US Z31s FairladyZ are retarded.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

i love the car but i dont think i could call it the fairlady just doesnt flow like say Z car or the Z. most of my friends just call it the nissan


----------



## redsamuraidragon (Sep 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

 Ive already done motor swaps on a 74 Amc Javelin(my other car)
I dont believe it will be all that difficult... But I depend on this ride... so I dont want to pull my motor and have to go buy something else that may take me time to get money.... Just trying to line up all my ducks in a row before... So maybe a crossmember? im going to do some research on it....Im trying to find some one who already has made the swap.... Im thinking that motor mounts and the crossmember are all I need... Thanks everybody


----------



## redsamuraidragon (Sep 15, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> This falls under the "If you have to ask, you aren't ready for this task" category. If you're looking for a step by step instruction sheet and part list of everything required, you're not going to find it.
> 
> There are those that learn by watching.
> There are those that learn by doing.
> ...



No I wasnt expecting a list.... Just making sure this should go as easy as I expect.... Getting other opinions.... People who know nissans better than I..... Im hoping here in a couple weeks I can swap... 
Thanks for the the advice...


----------



## redsamuraidragon (Sep 15, 2005)

*VG33ET*

I think this motor is a VG33ET turbo.
Stock its supposed to have 267 horses...?
Is this right? 
I cant find much info on that motor...
I know before it was wrecked it would eat a 5.0 or 4.6 mustang alive......
How can I tell for sure its this motor? They say they look the same....
The guy said it had 267-270 horses... was he just full of crap?
Or Did I Find A Good Deal?
Paid 700 flat for the car... 65'k miles on original motor....cranks and runs....
Purrs nice... can put a lighter on top of it and hit the gas and the lighter not fall off.....


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

There was no factory VG33ET motor. There was a VG33ER (supercharged) motor. Maybe that's what you're thinking about? Horsepower sounds about right.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The only VG33 I'm aware of came (to the USA) in the Hardbody and Pathfinder trucks. Not turboed.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

add quest and xterra to that list


----------



## redsamuraidragon (Sep 15, 2005)

*Thanks*



AZ-ZBum said:


> add quest and xterra to that list


Alright..... So im guessing I have the 206hp/3.0 
Its a plain turbo... Im guessing the guy was mistaken about the motor....
The carfax report returned a 3.0 turbo...
Unless Nissan did something they wernt telling people....
Damn.... those cars are fast for 206 hp..... Do most of the turbos burn a perfect circle on the ground when the gas is punched from a sit still?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

redsamuraidragon said:


> Alright..... So im guessing I have the 206hp/3.0


Engine:
84-87 Z31 Turbo: VG30ET, CR 7.8:1, T3, 6.7psi, 200hp @ 5200, 227ft-lbs @ 3600
88-89 Z31 Turbo: VG30ET, CR 8.3:1, T25, 4.5psi, 205hp @ 5200, 227ft-lbs @ 3600

Turbo:
84: T3, oil lubricated, air cooled.
85-87: T3, oil lubricated, water cooled.
88-89: T25, oil lubricated, water cooled.


redsamuraidragon said:


> Its a plain turbo... Im guessing the guy was mistaken about the motor....


Most likely.


redsamuraidragon said:


> The carfax report returned a 3.0 turbo...


Umm... He could have changed it. Carfax wouldn't know that if he had.


redsamuraidragon said:


> Unless Nissan did something they wernt telling people....


Likelihood of that is about 0 out of infinity.


redsamuraidragon said:


> Damn.... those cars are fast for 206 hp..... Do most of the turbos burn a perfect circle on the ground when the gas is punched from a sit still?


Mine leaves two black streaks from the tires, but no burn marks anywhere. Perhaps you should adjust your exhaust so it doesn't point to the ground?


----------

